# Should I try medication, or just accept and move on with my life?



## Cheese (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a moderate form of DR (Derealization). I thank God mine is only moderate.

I have tried treating it with several different SSRI's (which have never had any effect on me)

I have tried many things in the past including exercise, yoga, vitamins, mindfulness and they only have a temporary positive effect.

My psychiatrist wants me to try antipsychotic medications or Lamotrigine, but further personal research into these medications has me quite terrified.

I have heard people have developed movement disorders (from antipsychotics) and also short term memory loss disorders from Lamotrigine. Further research into psychiatry and medication has me quite cautious and considering whether I should ever try medication, I don't want to risk developing something else down the line.

I am in such a dilemma, I think to myself, maybe I could become better if I tried a few different medications. Then I think to myself I would be terrified if I gave myself a new disorder by plugging in different artificial chemicals into my brain.

Thinking I should accept my life the way it is and move on even with DR, is it worth taking the risk and trying medications?

I have seen some people have success with random medications so I think why not give it a shot? But then I think, is it worth the risk?


----------



## Sky (Jun 24, 2013)

Generally when being put on medication, you'll find that the possible benefits outweigh the possible negative side effects. With that in mind have you looked at the time frame in which the new disorders have occurred due to the medication and the doses, because you could just try it if the side effects you're worried about are due to long term use or high dosage use, although I tend not to look much things up and trust the doctors as I find I can start over worrying about everything that COULD happen and that tends to make things worse so I'm not really familiar with anti psychotics or lamotrigine so me saying this could be irrelevant.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Thinking I should accept my life the way it is and move on even with DR, is it worth taking the risk and trying medications?


This is entirely your choice and obviously depends how much your symptoms reduce your quality of life. Many people on this site, including me, have decided to try every medication that might make sense and they can get. We all don't like this, but the chance of relief from mental disorders and especially Depersonalization Disorder comes with risks and uncertainity. It's no way without pitfalls, but it's "no risk no fun". This is especially true if you have anhedonia.

Concerning Lamotrigine: The risk for life threatening or lasting side-effects is very low. I took it for several months in a high dosage (600 mg/day) and it did not cause any side-effects (but also no positive effects). On this forum the success rate might be somewhere between 25 to 35%.

Concerning Antipsychotics: Permanent movement disorders are rare if you take them in a low dosage for just a short time. There are several credible cases, where people reported significant benefit from them, but the chance appears to be quite low. It is not known which antipsychotic is the "best" for Depersonalization Disorder. Quetiapine might be a good start, because it is fairly weak and so can be used to test if antipsychotics don't make the symptoms worse.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

personally I feel much of the fear surrounding medication is somewhat exaggerated, from the perspective of someone who was "officially" educated on the subject. I understand your hesitation, but the most common problems, eg with motor tics in response to overprescribing antipsychotics, have been well-documented and strenuous precautions have been put into place. for example, if you're prescribed lithium, you have required blood tests very frequently, in order to monitor you and cut off any potentially risky dosage as soon as they can.

if you're still afraid, I won't force you into anything. just my personal opinion/understanding.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

If you are not suffering too badly and functioning reasonably well there is no need for medicine...

Medicine is a last resort for those who are totally desperate and suffering horrendously..


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been on an antipsychotic going on four years now. I take 25 to 50 MG's every day. I've not developed any "tics" or motor impairment. My grandmother has been on 150mgs of the same antipsychotic for the past 8ish years and has not developed any kind of motor impairment or tics.

There are others on here much more knowledgeable about medications, but it's my understanding that first generation Antipsychotics (typical antipsychotics) were the ones that came with the increased risk of harsh side effects. Second generation Antipsychotics (Atypical Antipsychotics ) are much safer.

With that said, medication in a personal choice and one you should make with your doctor.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I tried a lot of different medications over the years. I have also been on an anti psychotic for a year or so. I have been taking SSRIs since the early 90s when they first appeared. Its hard for me to believe they have no effect on an individual. I am also concerned about long term drug effects. I discontinued the anti psychotic when I no longer needed it for sleep induction and anxiety control. I suffered horrible insomnia and anxiety in my life and I know when its time to utilize medications to help myself. In general, I would say yes to experimenting with psychiatric drugs to see if one can improve the quality of life. But, I don't recall anyone claiming success for the use of psych meds in dealing with symptoms of derealization. If you are depressed or have anxiety or other psychiatric symptoms, then meds may help in reducing those symptoms. Otherwise, use your temporary relief strategy and exercise, etc. good luck.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Lamictal isn't so scary to me.


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> I tried a lot of different medications over the years. I have also been on an anti psychotic for a year or so. I have been taking SSRIs since the early 90s when they first appeared. Its hard for me to believe they have no effect on an individual. I am also concerned about long term drug effects. I discontinued the anti psychotic when I no longer needed it for sleep induction and anxiety control. I suffered horrible insomnia and anxiety in my life and I know when its time to utilize medications to help myself. In general, I would say yes to experimenting with psychiatric drugs to see if one can improve the quality of life. But, I don't recall anyone claiming success for the use of psych meds in dealing with symptoms of derealization. If you are depressed or have anxiety or other psychiatric symptoms, then meds may help in reducing those symptoms. Otherwise, use your temporary relief strategy and exercise, etc. good luck.


A low dose of antipsychotic and antidepressant eliminated symptoms for me. Every symptom I had was resolved within the period that the medication takes effect in. I'm not claiming others will have my results by any means, I just wanted to chime in that it did work for me. This same combo, at a different dosage is also what eliminated my grandmother's DR symptoms (and is why it was tried on me, since there was a family history of success with it). Recently my grandmother broke her leg and had to go to a rehab facility for physical therapy. While there, the doctor messed up her dosage for this combo. Her symptoms started to return until she was returned to her original dosage.

So there are at least two cases where DP/DR symptoms have been eliminated through psych drugs. If it makes any difference, my grandmother suffers from primarily DR symptoms, while I had both DR and DP symptoms along with visual disturbances.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mydp said:


> A low dose of antipsychotic and antidepressant eliminated symptoms for me. Every symptom I had was resolved within the period that the medication takes effect in. I'm not claiming others will have my results by any means, I just wanted to chime in that it did work for me. This same combo, at a different dosage is also what eliminated my grandmother's DR symptoms (and is why it was tried on me, since there was a family history of success with it). Recently my grandmother broke her leg and had to go to a rehab facility for physical therapy. While there, the doctor messed up her dosage for this combo. Her symptoms started to return until she was returned to her original dosage.
> 
> So there are at least two cases where DP/DR symptoms have been eliminated through psych drugs. If it makes any difference, my grandmother suffers from primarily DR symptoms, while I had both DR and DP symptoms along with visual disturbances.


Ive had the exact same experience with Atypical and SSRI combo.......


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Eddy and Mydp make valuable comments to this thread. I also have had success with SSRI and Seroquel combo. I don't suffer DR anymore. My symptoms are depression, DP, insomnia and anxiety. The author of the original thread indicates that an SSRI has no effect, so I assume part of the question is whether an atypical anti psychotic would be effective alone against DR. I haven't seen any information to suggest it would be. I wouldn't be "terrified" to try it, however.


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> Eddy and Mydp make valuable comments to this thread. I also have had success with SSRI and Seroquel combo. I don't suffer DR anymore. My symptoms are depression, DP, insomnia and anxiety. The author of the original thread indicates that an SSRI has no effect, so I assume part of the question is whether an atypical anti psychotic would be effective alone against DR. I haven't seen any information to suggest it would be. I wouldn't be "terrified" to try it, however.


Hmm, I didn't think of the question like that, but I believe you are right. I don't know if it would help as a monotherapy, but if I had to pick only one medication to keep out of the combo I take, it would be the antipsychotic. It does double duty for me as an anti-anxiety medication and it also allows me to regulates my sleep patterns, which I feel plays a large role in my mental health.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

In my experience the Atypical does all the hard work and the SSRI acts as a complimentary med for mood etc...

If I was forced to drop one for any reason I would never drop the Atypical....It does all the donkey work as regards my anxiety and DP symptoms...

An SSRI on its own does nothing for me....


----------

